
Cutback in H-1B Visas Did Not Raise Employment for Natives - sergeant3
https://www.nber.org/digest/dec17/w23902.shtml
======
Inuk
>"Since the cap was tightened in 2004, firms hired between 20 and 50 percent
fewer new H-1B workers than they might have hired had it remained at 195,000
visas per year."

> "The researchers find, however, that the reduced pool of foreign workers did
> not lead firms to hire more Americans, and conclude that this suggests "low
> substitutability between native-born and H-1B workers in the same skill
> groups."

------
PaulHoule
Note this:

"On the employer side, the lower cap favored larger firms with greater
experience navigating the bureaucracy of the visa program and with in-house
legal teams that could handle the paperwork...

... Smaller firms simply could not afford to spend money applying for visas
when they were not sure whether they would obtain one."

